# Question about size,lol



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would like to get some input from you all. I am plowing 2 lots next to each other. They are a total of approx 8 to 10 acres.
I have 3 skids: NEW HOLLAND L190,CASE 465,CAT 257(CTL).
Should I put 10ft pushers on them or 12 footer?
I want to be as quick and efficient as possible. some of the runs are as short as 50ft to as long as just over 200ft.
Thoughts???


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Id put 10 footers on them


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

OhioPlower;842279 said:


> Id put 10 footers on them


I agree...more manuverable....and 12 ft is really pushing the issue with even the biggest of SS's on deep snow.


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

10 footers


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Adding to my other post I wouldnt even consider 12 footers for those. A couple operators I know said the Deere 410G backhoe they were running was having a hard time with a 14 footer in deep snow and theres no way a skid will push one 2 feet smaller in deep snow if a 410G was having a hard time with a 14 footer. Get 10 footers, thats what id buy.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

ten foot is actaully getting big. i know the company where i work only run 8s on the 262 cats and said they do break traction, but definalty not 12s


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

what if I got a 10 and 2 12's ? that way I'm kinda covered?
wont I save much more time with the 12 footers?


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the max amount of snow you'll be pushing at a time? (depth wise)


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Can be from 2 inches to whatever mother nature sends us. The lots are in the GTA(just north of toronto) I'm gonna say that most is usually near or above 6inches.
Can I not just take less snow with a bigger pusher if we get lots of snow?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

*10 footers`*

No way will any of those skid steers push a 12 footer. The only snow depth you will push with a 12 footer is at 2 inches anything more you will not move you will only be able to push with half of the pusher 10 foot is the best, we only run 10 footers on all of our skids we have New holland LX885 (2spd) & Bobcat S185 we do run a 12 footer on our WA-70 wheel loader but it weights 11,000 lbs. too.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

maximus44;843386 said:


> what if I got a 10 and 2 12's ? that way I'm kinda covered?
> wont I save much more time with the 12 footers?


Not if your fighting it the whole time.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone plowed with a 12footer on a skid?
I have heard so many different stories.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

maximus44;843386 said:


> what if I got a 10 and 2 12's ? that way I'm kinda covered?
> wont I save much more time with the 12 footers?


Not if you can't push it.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

maximus44;844993 said:


> Has anyone plowed with a 12footer on a skid?
> I have heard so many different stories.


 Sounds like the same story here to me...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i think you are really pushing the envelope with 10's (and forget about 12's), if i were you i would be looking at 2 8fts and a 10ft, but to be honest, i am not sure any of those machines are going to handle the 10ft if it is full, and if you have to push it half full then what is the point, i have a 40xt with a 8ft push, and i can't push it full!!!, my 40xt is equivalent to a 420-430 case, i am not sure what the NH, but it isn't a matter of power, you need a good IMO you need a 9000+lbs machine to handle a 10ft push, and there is also transportation, a loader can move a 10ft + push with no problem, are you planning on trailering these machines, if so you are going to need all the setup for a extra wide load, everywhere you go, just my thoughts


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i believe the L190 is comprable to my LX 985 and that is approaching 9000lbs..just a fwiw i am using 9 and 10 foot pushers on my LX 985 and LS 185b...i don't think my runs are long enough to fill the 10 foot box plus we go non stop so there is only about 1.5" of snow at any given time. i would say definitely not a 12 footer if your letting the snow pile up. in my NH's , the center of gravity is low so you don't sit "up" and see the pusher the same as you would in a wheel loader. i would imagine you would have to pay attention watching a 12 footer from inside that cab..good luck whatever you decide !!!
steve


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

We have a big skid and run 8ft and that is plenty to push.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

10' max .. You'd be more effiecent with all 8's pushing fast than all 10's bogged down spinning.


----------

